# Help Please



## Luna (May 4, 2000)

Hi Linda,O.K here's the story:I finished Lotronex one week ago and am officially sick again. I had my first D attack with no reason (was on the phone when it occured) last nite, so I decided to try the calcium again.Took 1/2 last nite with dinner, 1/2 today at breakfast and lunch but still have D.Only D with no cramps.What do I do?Continue or stop?Have any of you had the same experience: rocky start and after a while wonderful results?If so how long did u have to wait?Let me know,thanks to allSara*a very depressed Moon*


----------



## Luna (May 4, 2000)

Me again..I've been reading the calcium success stories.Now I'm really depressed!It seems to have helped everybody frome the start expect me.Maybe I should up my dose immediately? (I take 1/2 3 times x day starting yesterday)What do you think?Thanks againSara


----------



## lisa01 (Sep 24, 2001)

Hi LunaYou aren't alone. I am really disappointed because it sounded so amazing - it seems to work for everyone - except me.Mind you - I only did Caltrate 600 +D like instructed for a week. No results. So I added Imodium 2x/d and then I was C. I cut everything to get relief. I'm fine (well, fine means I am back to D and going every hour... my poor bum!) So I started Imodium again.Everyone said Caltrate works immediately, but I saw nothing. I KNOW Imodium works so I'm back on it. It can be taken everday if I want, but I try not to.I know how you feel ... have you tried Imodium? I'm sorry you are having such a hard time with everything...BTw -- I bought some baby wipes for my bottom. No alcohol, no perfum, but with Aloe & Vit E. You would not believe what a difference they make!


----------



## Luna (May 4, 2000)

Hi Lisa,Thanks for your reply







Imodium works after u have D it doesn't prevent it so I really don't consider it a "cure".I was on Lotronex for a bit over a year, pratically never got D, never-ever in the morning (when it's always worse), got used to going out all the time, EATING out all the time and EVERYTHING, got used to LIVING.It's really heartbreaking going back to being sick. My GI put me on Donnatol, I'm waiting to get it. I live in Rome and my Mom will send it from NY.But I would be most happily to take something that doesn't intoxicate my body.But at this point anything goes.....Hope your doing better then me...Take care,Sara


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

You may feel like you are the only one that calcium has not helped right away but that is wrong. It does take time to work you way into a dose that will help and we are all different and you do not need to panic after one week (lisa) or a few days (Luna).Luna you can take a full tablet one at each meal may you may have better results with controling the diarrhea but you should expect to get some gas and indigestion for the first week if you take the full dose. If you can put up with that the give the full tablet a try.Lisa, it sounded to me like it was helping and you gave up too soon before you had time to get the proper dose for you.I am sorry for some that it happens this way and I know Luna must be very depressed because she was doing so well with Lotronex and now has to face life without something that was working so well for her but you have got to get past that feeling and give the calcium a chance to help.As you can read the post so many are helped and so few post bad results. I do say it has not helped everyone but the majority are being helped. Time is the answer. If a person has other issues to deal with like other illnesses or taking other meds for other reasons it is harder to succeed. DON'T GIVE UP!!!Linda


----------



## Luna (May 4, 2000)

O.K Linda I'll give it a serious try I'll keep u posted.Thanks a lot


----------



## Luna (May 4, 2000)

O.K A little bit of progress.Yesterday I took one pill twice a day.Had soft stools so I took imodium.I was okay.Today one pill after breakfast.I had urgency but when I went I finally had a formed bm.So here's the problem: I have terrible nausea.Is that normal?And is it o.k if I take the calcium only twice a day since I only eat twice a day.Otherwise I FEEl my stomach, it's hard to explain, it's calm but acting up at the same time.But there is some progress!Thanks again!


----------

